# Time to start thinking big trout



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Here is the perfect totally Texas gift for our upcoming big trout season. My recent book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers" is becoming a TX fishing classic and a must have for trout fishermen. My book provides the actual incredible stories of giant trout and state record catches from 34 of the top big trout fishers in TX. My book has a wealth of information on how, when and where these monsters were caught. My book also provides useful, informative and, up to date research on TX trout that helps us to become better fishermen. My 265 page TX Fishing Classic is now available at a number of retail locations and from my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com Below are a few of the photo/stories from my book. Thanks for your business and have a happy holiday season. L. Scott Murray (wos) *


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it's _been_ time.....LOL... actually it's my favorite time to fish. good stuff.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, those older pictures are awesome! I wanna get this book!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a great book Jonah, worth the buy!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I need to go get some Corkie Devils, thanks for the reminder ...


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks for your comments on my book*

*Thanks for your comments on my book guys. Please pass it on to your family, friends and customers, they make great gifts. Here is a repeat of some one of a kind world class trout photos from my new book. Here are two big old Sabine fish. Get the actual inside stories on these incredible catches and much more in my 265 page fishing classic at www.topwaterpublishing.com THINK BIG FISH, wos *


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

To all sportsmen who travel this book is a great read while on the plane or in the terminal waiting. On a recent trip to Phoenix and back I managed to read most of my copy. It's a great way to not only to pass the time but also educate yourself.

Hey 2coolers,tired of posting questions about when to go fishing, where to go , what equipment to use only to get some smart-alleck response. Save yourself the aggrevation and buy this book. It has all the info you need from some of the best fishermen in Texas.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Galveston monsters from my book*

*Check out these two killer trout from Galveston Bay. Get these fishermen's actual stories of their "personal best" from good old Galveston Bay. For the first time in many years, Galveston is starting to produce some real fish again. Get the inside stories on these fish and much much more in my new book on monster Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Start??*

I never stop thinking about big trout!!


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

The business suit trout is among my favorite trout pictures... Screw it... Placing order now...

Order placed! I better get my autograph ;-)


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Corey, I know you will get into my book and it will be autographed. The guy in the sports coat is a friend of mine, Mike Blackwood, and he held the Texas State Record trout for almost 20 years. You are going to really enjoy his stories. This guy has caught more trophy trout than anyone I know except for perhaps one other guy. Enjoy, Scott*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big Matty fish from my new book*

*Here are a couple of amazing 32" fish caught the same day by Bill Pustejousky, one of the best mid coast fisherman that ever wet a line. Get his amazing stories of the whens, wheres and hows in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com It's a great gift for the fishermen in you boat. Thanks, wos*


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Man those are some dang pigs


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Two mid coast dream trout*

*Here are two life time trout from the Mid coast. The first was caught in East Matty and the second in San Antonio Bay. The Matty fish was almost 11 and the San Antonio Bay was over 11. Both were caught by Mark Idoux and both were bay records. Get his "personal best" stories in my new book on best of the best Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott(wos) *


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

I read it and it's a fun, easy read. In fact, it's hard to put it down when you're reading the interviews by some legendary fisherman.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting, factual, informative, well written by Scott, who knows whereof he speaks. Well worth the price just for the photos and "How I done it" info, but lot of thoughtful insight on where we are and what we need to do to get where we would like to be with the fishery.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

The fish Charlie Paradoski is holding does not even look real! Just kidding getting a copy to read myself.


----------



## master (May 9, 2006)

It is well worth the read. Also a great book for younger fishermen to show them what is out there and give them something to shoot for. Stories are short and good. I have my daughter read one a night before bed sometimes. She loves them.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More big fish and great fishers*

*Check out these once in a lifetime fish from one of the best trout fishers ever. This is Cliff Webb who literally grew up on the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin Bay. He has caught more big trout than just about anybody in the game. Get his incredible stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Tighter lines, Scott (WOS)*


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

If you learn anything from the chapter (only 3 pages) on Cliff Webb, the book was worth the price.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Some great photos from my book*

*Here are two great photos of a world class trout fisher with some amazing fsh. This is Oktay Basci who grew up on Baffin. His personal best is 12.1 lbs, 32". Get his outstanding stories and personal insight into trophy trout fishing in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (WOS) *


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

I bit....just ordered the book. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Realvestor said:


> I bit....just ordered the book. Can't wait to read it.


Its a good read

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool. Just placed my order.


----------



## Bucky2010 (Nov 29, 2012)

Those are/were some nice fish!


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

*Thanks Realvestor,Smackdaddy 53, Stiles and Bucky 2010 for the kudos and interest in my book. Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another world class trout fisherman & personal best*

*This is David Rowsey, a fishing legend and guide in the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin Bay. He has caught and released countless good trout and can find big fish when no one else can. Read his "personal best" account and much more in my new book on GIANT TROUT. Get your copy by going to my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

Picked up your book about a week ago, but in spite of my dog chewing the spine and corners off the same day, it was a great read. I am just to the part about the biology of our lovely Texas specks...


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Frankie14*

*Glad you are enjoying my book Frankie14. The second half of my book provides the latest scientific research on trout, their habitat preferences and more. Be sure to read Chapter IV on conservation management and fishing pressure. Time to get wet and think big fish. Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great fish, Great Fisherman*

*Here is another great fisherman with a "personal best" from down South. This is Cody Bates with a monster gator he sight casted in ankle deep water. He found this fish way up high in grass on the East side of the ULM. Get his stories and techniques plus the where's, when's and how's in my new book on world class Texas trout. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm ordering the book tonight. I had a poco hat like the guy in post #14 back when POC was still a "secret".


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks.*

*rvd: Thanks for ordering my book, think you will like it. I also had a hat just like that. I had a young CCAer ask me not long ago," what was GCCA"? Guess I'm getting old. Scott(wos) *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Think big trout*

*Here is another photo of a Texas fishing legend. This is John Sutton who has fished the Texas coast for over half a century. His personal best was 13.3 lbs, 33 1/4" and was very close to a state record. John doesn't advertise his fishing expertise when it comes to big trout. He is one of those "just fact, no brag" kind of guys. He has caught a world of big fish and ranks with the best of the best. Get his personal stories and insight into the world of monster trout in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Great Photo/Story from my new Book*

*Here is another great photo from my new book. This is Mike Blackwood who was the state record holder for almost 20 years. The fish in the photo is one of two Star tournament winners that he has caught. This fish was 11.6 lbs, check out the actual mullet tail sticking out of the mouth. Get this incredible big trout fisherman's personal stories and insights into the world of giant trout. Go to www.topwaterpublishing.com to order. Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Just ordered and can't wait to read!


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

Can this book be purchased outside of the website?


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks "shoal23" and "lurejunkie"*

*Thanks "shoal23" for ordering my book and hope you enjoy the read. "lurejunke", in response to your question, you can click on my website and it will show you how to order my book or you can go to the list of retail stores to find one near you. I will "personalize" the book if you order from my website, the books in stores are not signed or personalized. Thanks for you interest. Scott(wos) *


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Scott, in ref to your post near top of this page: You were old 40 years ago!! LOL JM


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mr. Monster Trout*

*Two of the key elements in joining the 30" club are persistence and stamina. This man has both of these qualities including an uncanny ability to know when, where and how. This is Jim Wallace, former State Record holder and world class trophy trout fisher. He is known in serious big trout camps as "Mr. Grind" and "Mr Monster Trout". Get his story and big fish perspectives in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, and have a great 2013, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Jim Wallace*

Yes, I can remember seeing Jim Wallace fishing at Cathead in Baffin. No matter how early you got there, it would be Cliff Webb or Wallace and sometimes both there standing in the fog on the gut. Lots of great fish caught there but now there are more fishermen than fish. Muchas Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Awesome fisherman, awesome fish*

*Going to the far tip of Texas, here is one heck of a trophy trout fisherman and his reputation is growing each year as one of the best of the best. This is Todd Casey who fishes primarily out of the Port Isabell area. The second photo is Casey's son with a great fish of his own. Get Todd's story on his personal best including the where, when and how in my new book on giant trout. Go to www.topwaterpublishing.com to view and order. Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Giant from Todd Casey*

*Here is another Todd Casey photo of a world class trout to add to the above photos. The folks who fish the Lower Laguna have a lot of praise for their growing quality trout fishery and give much credit to the five fish limit. Get the inside information on world class Texas trout and fishermen in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Time to get serious, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Giant from down South*

*Here is a great catch and release photo of a huge fish from the Lower Laguna Madre. This is Mike McBride, a fishing legend and premier guide out of Port Mansfield. Mike relocated from his home country around Baffin Bay, to Port Mansfield many years ago to focus on the incredible fishing in the area. Since that time he has cultivated a tremedous knowledge of the Lower Laguna and in particular, where, when and how to catch monster trout. Get his insight and personal best stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott(wos) *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Amazing trout photos from back in the day*

*Check out these big old trout from Corpus Christi Bay. There are at least two of these fish that would have qualified as state records. Wouldn't it be something to grow fish like this again in Texas. Read about some of the best trout ever caught in the lone star state in my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, those trout pictures are awesome! I need to get this book for sure.....


----------



## hernandezjd (Jun 17, 2010)

Just got the ok to order the book from the wife!! Woohoo, order is complete!! Can't wait to get my hands on this book!!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm gonna order this book for my 14 year old son he's chasing that dream to catch his trophy trout my wife drops him off at the oso when I'm not home and he's hard core he has a passion for it. Its been harder for him too because we are boatless but will have it real soon. Great pics of some awesome fish can't wait to read it...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Older pix are awesome! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> I'm gonna order this book for my 14 year old son he's chasing that dream to catch his trophy trout my wife drops him off at the oso when I'm not home and he's hard core he has a passion for it. Its been harder for him too because we are boatless but will have it real soon. Great pics of some awesome fish can't wait to read it...


Kayak!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

*Thanks Smackdaddy, Team Burn, El Rojo Loco, Hernanadezjd and Law Dog for your interest in my book. The previous old photos were taken by John Doc McGregor who was a prolific photographer in the Coprpus Christi area during the 30's and 40's. I have more of his work in my book which gives us all a feel for how good fishing was and how good it could be again. Scott (wos)*


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Kayak!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


There you go! I'll be ordering mine soon... real soon.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Snagged my 30" last Saturday, have caught many 27's, few 28's and a fat 29.5 but first to tickle the 30 mark at 30 & 1/8th to be precise. Dropped her off at John Glenn's in CC yesterday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice trout hornet

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Good fish*

*Welcome to the 30"Club Hornet. She has a big head, how was her body weight? Some of the big fish currently being caught in the ULM/Baffin areas, are reportedly short on weight this winter. Scott(wos) *


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Just placed my order and sent you a PM. Look forward to getting it.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Grande Venado*

*Grande Venado ,thanks for your interest in my book . Hoping it will bring you Grande Truchas like this 33 1/8"my wife caught down South. Scott(wos)*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

wos said:


> *Grande Venado ,thanks for your interest in my book . Hoping it will bring you Grande Truchas like this 33 1/8"my wife caught down South. Scott(wos)*


 Buckalew and Thornberry always told me that she outfished you....LOL


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

wos said:


> *Welcome to the 30"Club Hornet. She has a big head, how was her body weight? Some of the big fish currently being caught in the ULM/Baffin areas, are reportedly short on weight this winter. Scott(wos) *


Never got a weight on her, I knew right away she wasn't my heaviest fish ever, just the longest. She wasn't quite as skinny as that angle makes her look but that's the only pic I have on my work computer.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Yup,my bride is an awesome fisher*

*Hey "Freon", hope you are catching on your side of the creek, we haven't been a long time. Yup, my bride is an awesome fisher for sure. My only clain to fame on her 33 1/8" is that she caught it on one of my home built tops. See you down south, wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More oldies but goodies from my book*

*Here are some additional Doc McGregor photos from my new book. Some folks still ask why we have fishing regulations today," you use to be able to catch and keep all you wanted". Check out the dude's monster trout and micro reel on the left. Get it all in my 265 page totally Texas trout book. Go to www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott ( wos ) *


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just ordered one,looks like it will make for good reading.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Sharkchum, give me some feeback on the read. Scott(wos)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Time to start eatin' big trout......


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More big fish and big fish stories from my book*

*Here is a photo of a personal best from one of the best big trout fishers on the lower coast. This is John Gill with his 32inch, 11 lb 4 oz monster. He worked hard to locate some really big fish, stayed wtih it and it payed off with the fish of a life time. Get his story and personal fishing insight in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks,and think big fish, Scott(wos)*


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Are any big trout being caught?*

Is anyone hearing about any big trout being caught? By now in mid January, there are generally a few reports of large fish being caught somewhere. Truchas


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Read a bunch of the book while traveling over the Holidays.. Great factual stories all in one small book.. 


Nice job Scott !!


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Since thanksgiving we have caught 6 better than 27". Mainly around the Bastrop area. All on soft plastics.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Captain Dave for the kudos on my book and glad you are getting into the read. Hope you and yours are fluless and well. Still love that pipe. Scott(wos) *


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey there "stuckinfreeport". Glad to hear about those 6 over 27". They grow some of dem big old mudcats around Bastrop. Fish on! Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Incredible trout, incredible fishermen*

*Check out these photos of a father son team who have become legendary as world class trout fishermen in the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin Bay. The top photo is Noe Morales who won the Star in 2008 and has come very close to winning on several occasions. The lower photo is Steve Morales, Noe's son, who has caught his share of giant fish as well. Look for him on the Star board in the future. Get the where's, whens' and how's in my new book on world class Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Thanks, time to get wet. Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Adder on Noe's monster*

*I forgot to add that Noe's personal best in the previous photo was 10 lbs. even and 32.0". I'm sure that he will be out there this weekend grinding to beat that mark. Get his stories and more in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big Freezes, Big Trout*

*Here is a photo that all of us hope doesn't repeat itself. Dr. Buz Barton and Dave Sullivan photographed and documented these big trout and many others that died in Upper Laguna Madre during the Dec. freeze of 1989. Most of these fish were reported to be over 30" with the largest being 34". Get the inside facts and historical perspectives on killer Texas freezes and much much more on world class Texas trout in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Thanks and pray we get through this winter without a big freeze event. Think Big Fish, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*When and what do Texas trout eat?*

*Here is a photo from my book on the preferred food habits and life cylce behavior of Texas trout. It is amazing the large size bait fish that a big trout can catch, eat and digest. Big baits for big fish during the winter/spring pre spawn. Get hooked on totally Texas trout in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Personal Best Trout from my Book*

*Take a gander at this gorgeous fully mature 33 1/2" giant from down South. This is Cody Bates who has grown up on the Laguna Madre and knows just about every haunt of both big trout and redfish. He has a cabin very near to where this big old girl was caught. Get his stories and perspectives on catching big fish shallow along with the when, where and how in my new book on giant Texas trout. Go to my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com to get it. Thanks as always, Scott (wos)*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

amazing fish....I am always thinking big trout....no matter what time of the yr...


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is a great fish and fisherman from down South in the Lower Laguna Madre. This is Scott Sparrow who specializes in finding big fish in really skinny water. In the LLM, there are many many square miles of shallow flats with lots of big trout up high. The trick is learning what to look for and making good casts. Learn all about Sparrow's techniques for locking in on trophy trout in my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------

